# Boi-ing by Benefit for WOC?



## rororebel (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi! 
I'm an NC45/50 girl who seems to have been "blessed" with dark "NW55-esque" under eye circles which I reallyreally need to get rid of. I sleep 9 hours a night and drink nothing but water and milk mostly and have a relatively decent diet. 
 I think they are genetic (from my mum, I think) and no amount of concealer seems to cover them. I've tried EVERYTHING! the orange/yellow concealer trick, eye brighteners etc etc. 
So I've heard that Boi-ing by Benefit is a *industrial* strength concealer that literally covers EVERYTHING! But it only comes in 3 shades! I've not seen the "dark" shade in person but I have a feeling its not all that "dark".
Has anyone tried it? Or are there any other "super-cover-it-all" concealers out there that are good for WOC?
p.s: I'm kidding about the NW55-esque circles-but they are pretty damn dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Tashona Helena (Sep 26, 2009)

I don't know about Benefit, but I know Dermablend's Cover Creme covers up very well.


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey! Im a Benefit CM, and I can tell you, #3, is not that dark.  I also used to work for MAC, and I would compare is to maybe an NW 35-45.  Its a shame we have nothing for dark skinned girls I always have to turn them over to FashionFair or Perscriptives.  Try Derma blend, it's heavy coverage but the color might match better.


----------

